# Snow Coats!!!!



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

My bertie loves the snow, but whenever he plays in it he gets ice globules or massive snowballs caught in the fur around hid coat, how can i prevent this or get rid of them??? please help because it makes him walk funny


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Karen posted this thread , some useful advice 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12371

xxx


----------

